# Video game music covers?



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello,

I was wondering if there is anyone here who covers video game music. Here are some of my metal/djent covers, I hope you'll like them:


----------



## HDi (Aug 15, 2013)

I heard this around the interwebs a couple of months ago... always loved the music from DKC


----------



## coffinwisdom (Aug 15, 2013)

not me but one of my favorite video games and theme songs



that corridors of time cover is sick


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow :O This one really blew me away.. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

ZMD said:


> not me but one of my favorite video games and theme songs
> 
> 
> 
> that corridors of time cover is sick





This cover is excellent  Chrono Trigger has one of the best soundtracks ever. 

I'm really glad that you like my cover  Thanks man!


----------



## xfilth (Aug 15, 2013)

Did a few Golden Sun covers with a friend:


----------



## ZachK (Aug 15, 2013)

Someone needs to do a One Winged Angel metal cover.


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

xfilth said:


> Did a few Golden Sun covers with a friend:
> 
> Great covers man, excellent guitar sound (especially solo guitar) I will definitely subscribe


----------



## xfilth (Aug 15, 2013)

alen_ws said:


> xfilth said:
> 
> 
> > Did a few Golden Sun covers with a friend:
> ...


----------



## Sebski (Aug 15, 2013)

Wrote a Sonic The Hedgehog metal medley and a Zelda metal medley a few years back. Only in midi format for now.

Some feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

Who likes Terranigma?


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

Sebski said:


> Wrote a Sonic The Hedgehog metal medley and a Zelda metal medley a few years back. Only in midi format for now.
> 
> Some feedback would be appreciated!



I really like zelda medley (my favorite game)  you should record it


----------



## habicore_5150 (Aug 15, 2013)

alen_ws said:


> Who likes Terranigma?




This guy

I also do a couple of video game theme covers every once in a while

Here's a YT playlist of all of the themes that I've done so far:
Video Game Theme Covers - YouTube

There are still plenty of themes that I should do


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

habicore_5150 said:


> This guy
> 
> I also do a couple of video game theme covers every once in a while
> 
> ...



Sounds really tight  What do you plan to cover next?


----------



## musikizlife (Aug 15, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/musikizlife/lost-woods

https://soundcloud.com/musikizlife/windmill-hut-v1

I did these 2 a while back and they were both featured on the Djentleman's Club "Djent's Got Game" compilation

I should get back into doing more.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 15, 2013)

This guy is one of the reasons i got back into playing guitar after not having a single piece of gear for 5 years.


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 15, 2013)

musikizlife said:


> https://soundcloud.com/musikizlife/lost-woods
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/musikizlife/windmill-hut-v1
> 
> ...



Definitely one of the best versions of song of storms I've ever heard..


----------



## BlackMesa (Aug 15, 2013)

Neither is me. Just 2 of my favs.

Diablo-Tristram metal cover


Battlefield Metal Medley.


----------



## Bretton (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 15, 2013)

Smooth McGroove does a capella renditions of many famous vidya game toons.


----------



## Nicki (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## lucasreis (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm planning to do some Mega Drive stuff, especially Kid Chameleon songs on my 8 string. I will post asap when I get my amplifier back (I just moved to a new apartment and I still didn't pick it up) hehe


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 15, 2013)

Yay, video game covers! I recorded one as well.

Here you go... my metal cover of the track "Gigantesque" from the Soulcalibur IV soundtrack. Four-guitar arrangement.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Aug 15, 2013)

I do! Mine are more remixes rather than covers though to be honest. Here's one but I have two more in the works that I'll release as soon as possible


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 16, 2013)

lucasreis said:


> I'm planning to do some Mega Drive stuff, especially Kid Chameleon songs on my 8 string. I will post asap when I get my amplifier back (I just moved to a new apartment and I still didn't pick it up) hehe



I'd love to hear some covers on an 8 string  I'm doing my covers on my 7 string


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 16, 2013)

WhiteWalls said:


> I do! Mine are more remixes rather than covers though to be honest. Here's one but I have two more in the works that I'll release as soon as possible




I like your style


----------



## kylendm (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm still working on a metal/djent cover of the surf theme in pokemon red/blue.


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 16, 2013)

One of my favorite games/themes:


----------



## wilch (Aug 16, 2013)

me doing some Duke Nukem


Take On Me, by Aha seemed to be in a lot of games I was playing (Saints Row, Yakuza, etc). So I did this:




I also like redoing tv show themes. Knight Rider (metal)


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 17, 2013)

Djent/death metal cover of Zelda:


----------



## TheOddGoat (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## TheDeathOfMusic (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alen_ws (Aug 17, 2013)

TheDeathOfMusic said:


>




Cool


----------



## krovx (Aug 17, 2013)

Daniel Tidwell has a bunch of cool stuff!

Amazon.com: Versus Video Games: Daniel Tidwell: MP3 Downloads


----------



## tyler_faith_08 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'd sell my wife to do a cover of some of the Mass Effect songs. Well, maybe 2 of them. She is a cool wife.


----------



## Vinchester (Aug 17, 2013)

+rep for you, I love Chrono Trigger! Your version sounds really cool.

You should join the Dwelling of Duels monthly competition  There are tons of good cover songs there for free download!

For example, this is one of the very best covers out there. Very inspirational.


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 17, 2013)

Vinchester said:


> +rep for you, I love Chrono Trigger! Your version sounds really cool.
> 
> You should join the Dwelling of Duels monthly competition  There are tons of good cover songs there for free download!
> 
> For example, this is one of the very best covers out there. Very inspirational.





Wow  thanks a lot man! I'll definitely join the Dwelling of Duels


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 17, 2013)

this guy is great!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Maggai (Aug 17, 2013)

TheHandOfStone said:


> Smooth McGroove does a capella renditions of many famous vidya game toons.



I was gonna post that! He does some amazing covers, love his stuff!


----------



## ChrisLangstrom (Aug 17, 2013)

I did a electro-style cover of a song from the original Ninja Gaiden for NES, which turned out pretty cool!


----------



## Schism20x6 (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## alen_ws (Aug 17, 2013)

Schism20x6 said:


>




Bulb should get the Nobel Prize for awesomeness


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 17, 2013)

ChrisLangstrom said:


> I did a electro-style cover of a song from the original Ninja Gaiden for NES, which turned out pretty cool!




Sounds pretty neat


----------



## wilch (Aug 18, 2013)

Recorded a new one yesterday. Doom 2 - Map 9, d_in_cit


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 18, 2013)

technically a movie theme, but being based on a video game counts to me
Mortal Kombat

this guy is an absolute genius

Halo


Yoshi's Island


Sons of Skyrim


Duke Nukem


Zelda songs


Doom


----------



## krovx (Aug 18, 2013)

Great stuff everyone. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 18, 2013)

Lufia 2: For the savior theme:


----------



## hypotc (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's one I did. 

The Moon theme from Ducktales (NES)


----------



## ghostred7 (Aug 23, 2013)

It's a WIP I really haven't monkeyed with lately...started as a tone test on day 1 of having my PodHD Pro. I do have plans to expand to more of a "real" song...

"Damned" from Black Ops Zombies

https://soundcloud.com/ghostred7/pod-tone-test-2-damned-intro


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 23, 2013)

hypotc said:


> Here's one I did.
> 
> The Moon theme from Ducktales (NES)




this. gawd dayum


----------



## Vhyle (Aug 24, 2013)

Holy balls. The hard drive music is insane. 

And I forgot about Doom music! I've learned a few of those tunes on guitar as well. I intend to cover a few of them also, at some point. Even though many of them are already covers, loosely based on their original songs.


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is my new cover


----------



## 9unslin9er (Aug 26, 2013)

Sebski said:


> Wrote a Sonic The Hedgehog metal medley a few years back.
> 
> Some feedback would be appreciated!



Do I hear a little Final Fantasy 8 in the intro of that Sonic one?

Good work overall.

Dig the transition from Lava Reef to Ice Cap.


----------



## 1337 (Aug 26, 2013)

ZachK said:


> Someone needs to do a One Winged Angel metal cover.



Well the Advent Children version is pretty metal.


----------



## sakeido (Aug 26, 2013)

I play in a band that covers video game tunes. Get to play some pretty ridiculous shows, did an afterparty for a fighting game tournament last year and played to a huge crowd who were DIGGIN it 

Zelda Palace Theme - FA/DC Zelda WIP by Cody Templeton on SoundCloud - Hear the world 



what else... two castlevania songs, MM2 Wily's Castle, Phoenix Wright investigation/turnabout songs (MvC3 version), Ken's theme SF2, SF2:WW intro, Mortal Kombat movie theme, Indestructible from SF4, Another Winter from the Scott Pilgrim game, FF7 prelude & battle theme and some other tunes I forgot how to play 

we have live vids up too


----------



## Patriclese (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll also weigh in with a few of my own - two arrangements of Ocarina of Time pieces.

Not so much djent or any sort of metal, rather atmospheric and classic prog-like.


----------



## krovx (Sep 23, 2013)

This is great stuff guys! Wish we could make a compilation of all your work


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 23, 2013)

hypotc said:


> Here's one I did.
> 
> The Moon theme from Ducktales (NES)




Key change made me sad. Awesome otherwise, though.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 23, 2013)

I almost forgot about a cover I did a couple of years ago of the Serpent's Trench music from Final Fantasy VI. ToneFinder


----------



## jbab (Sep 23, 2013)

Here is a Zelda cover I recorded a few weeks back


----------



## krovx (Sep 23, 2013)

Keep them coming guys!


----------



## Apatheosis (Sep 26, 2013)

xfilth said:


> Did a few Golden Sun covers with a friend:





I love you


----------



## Empryrean (Sep 26, 2013)

Wish I could, I just lack the talent.

These guys are pretty nice to listen if you haven't given em'a shot.


----------



## ducer (Sep 26, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xcNYsV12LHI


----------



## bigswifty (Sep 27, 2013)

A cover of Sonic the Hedgehog my bro and I did a while back.



I've done some Zelda covers too, not recorded though. Nintendo music, particularly Zelda, Metroid, DK, Mario and Banjo are forever engraved in my mind and influential to what I write


----------



## imgarrett (Sep 27, 2013)

HDi said:


> I heard this around the interwebs a couple of months ago... always loved the music from DKC




Found this on soundcloud a couple months back with other various VG covers as well. Loved it.

here's the soundcloud for that https://soundcloud.com/thedistortionist/submerged-in-ambiance

Here's a grip of other DK Aquatic Ambience covers, Sorry but I'm sucker for that song.

https://soundcloud.com/eykim87/eddie-kim-aquatic-ambience

https://soundcloud.com/breusera/aquatic-ambience-donkey-kong

https://soundcloud.com/beyond-our-eyes/aquatic-ambiance-donkey-kong

I personally want to do some TMNT covers.

PS. is there not an embed function for soundcloud here?


----------



## hypotc (Sep 27, 2013)

The Hiryuu said:


> Key change made me sad. Awesome otherwise, though.



Haha, I wonder how it would sound without making the synth minor at the end. Breakdown in happyland!


----------



## Azathoth43 (Sep 27, 2013)

Metal Gear theme I did a while back.

Metal Gear

I suck at mixing...and mastering....and playing guitar.


----------



## SkyIllusion (Sep 27, 2013)

You should check out these guys: The Bit Brigade. Whenever they play concerts they typically have someone on stage doing a speed-run of the game and they actually play the full soundtrack to the game as it's being played. This one is MegaMan 2; it's so epic.


----------



## imgarrett (Sep 27, 2013)

Here's a couple of nintendo inspired bands to check out.

The Mini Bosses
The Advantage
Neskimos


----------



## The Hiryuu (Sep 28, 2013)

hypotc said:


> Haha, I wonder how it would sound without making the synth minor at the end. Breakdown in happyland!



I was speaking more of the entire song being in C rather than F#.


----------



## alen_ws (Sep 29, 2013)

Who likes this theme? It's one of my all-time favorites so I had to cover it  Check it out!


----------



## alen_ws (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is a facebook page where you can post your VGM remixes.

https://www.facebook.com/VideoGameMusicCovers


----------



## Shadycicada (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm doing a full game cover of paper mario in small segments lol. First one is a bit out of tune and they aren't the best quality. Saving up for new gear that I really want before I make the next part.


----------



## edsped (Oct 2, 2013)

My band just finished a cover of Those Who Fight Further.


----------



## Clydefrog (Oct 3, 2013)

Album preview for my Final Fantasy remix album, spanning a bunch of games in the series.


----------



## Opion (Oct 3, 2013)

I wish I had a youtube link like everyone else but here's my cover of Kokiri Forest from Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time -

https://soundcloud.com/opion/kokiri-forest-updated-version


----------



## viniko (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## alen_ws (Oct 6, 2013)

Our first album is out. Check it out 
Volume 1 | NintendoCore Duo


----------



## Dan2 (Oct 6, 2013)

My gaming memories are pretty ancient - it's all about the Commodore 64 for me. My favourite composer for it was Rob Hubbard, who got some amazing sounds out of the limited technology of the time. I always loved his tune Zoids, which was a grinding, mechanical, much more menacing interpretation of a mellower song called Ancestors, by Synergy. I thought the sound of robot dinosaurs stomping across the land would also translate well to the 7 string so came up with this interpretation.


----------



## JoeJohn777 (Oct 7, 2013)

This is the drummer for my band doing some Final Fantasy.


----------



## krovx (Oct 7, 2013)

dbrozz said:


> A cover of Sonic the Hedgehog my bro and I did a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> I've done some Zelda covers too, not recorded though. Nintendo music, particularly Zelda, Metroid, DK, Mario and Banjo are forever engraved in my mind and influential to what I write




This is groovy man thanks for sharing!


----------



## krovx (Oct 7, 2013)

Someone should do some Golden Axe covers. Lots of those tunes in those games would be pretty epic


----------



## Metalliac (Oct 7, 2013)

Here are some that I did a couple of years ago:






There are some more on the channel, but these are my favourites.


----------



## krovx (Oct 7, 2013)

Metalliac said:


> Here are some that I did a couple of years ago:
> There are some more on the channel, but these are my favourites.



Dude these are awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Metalliac (Oct 8, 2013)

krovx said:


> Dude these are awesome! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks! 

I'm in the middle of doing a full album with my friend that has strictly Final Fantasy songs in it with a flavour of *GASP* Djent... We're planning to upload the whole thing in ocremix when it's ready. 

Here's an older clip that my friend did that kind of started the whole project!


Will definitely post it here when it's ready!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 11, 2013)

I recorded this a few months back. My son loves Mario.

Dr. Awkward
Super Mario Theme Song by Dr. Awkward! on SoundCloud - Hear the world

Guitar: My Strat
Bass: Schect. Diamond Series


----------



## synrgy (Oct 11, 2013)

I expect most of you are already familiar with these?


----------



## alen_ws (Oct 16, 2013)

Here is our new djent cover


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 17, 2013)

Here's an incomplete mega man x cover I'm working on. I'm currently on rhythm guitars butI got antsy and wanted to hear it with a lead but the lead sounds rather weak. 

https://soundcloud.com/ofsecondnature/mega-man-x-intro-cover


----------



## slapnutz (Oct 17, 2013)

The Video Game melody to end all melodies...



Just love the production and the drummers interpretation is awesome too!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Oct 17, 2013)

Synth solo is cheesy as ...., but that part immediately after is one of my favorite songs from the game. Overall I really like this track. I wish more people did Doom covers in this style.


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 17, 2013)

Señor Voorhees;3768846 said:


> Synth solo is cheesy as ...., but that part immediately after is one of my favorite songs from the game. Overall I really like this track. I wish more people did Doom covers in this style.




sounds killer, just wish the quality was better.


----------



## TristanTTN (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's the only video game cover I've ever done...

https://soundcloud.com/tristanttn/under-the-rotting-pizza-tn-cover

I planned on working on some MegaMan and Pokemon covers a while back, but lacked the dedication to do so. One day!


----------



## Choop (Oct 19, 2013)

This guy does some of my favorite game tune renditions! So good! (if he's a member here, I'm sorry I don't know who he is/you are ;-; )


----------



## alen_ws (Oct 27, 2013)

Choop said:


> This guy does some of my favorite game tune renditions! So good! (if he's a member here, I'm sorry I don't know who he is/you are ;-; )




This guy is sick  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Hiryuu (Oct 27, 2013)

Clydefrog said:


> Album preview for my Final Fantasy remix album, spanning a bunch of games in the series.




Good stuff, man. I'm a sucker for basically anything Uematsu.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Oct 27, 2013)

don't have a video or anything, but my brother and i do a pretty mean version of the oil ocean level's song from sonic 2.


----------



## Solodini (Oct 31, 2013)

A friend of mine from uni, Frazer Knox, did a whole set of videogame music for his university recital in 4th year. There's video of it all on YouTube, which I can't access just now, including Yoshi's Theme, Those Who Fight, Those Who Fight Further and a bunch of other stuff. If someone else feels inspired to post it for me that'd be great, otherwise I'll do so when I have a chance.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## ADevilsDaydream817 (Oct 31, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/glenn-wallace/castlevania-medley-mp3 i have a friend of mine that likes doing these kinds of things. i enjoy them because you can get alot of good shred out of game covers.


----------



## imgarrett (Nov 7, 2013)

if anyone hasn't seen this yet. this guy wins on all levels.


----------



## Solodini (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Joose (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Herrick (Nov 7, 2013)

Looks like this wasn't posted. If it was, here it is again


----------



## alen_ws (Dec 1, 2013)

Check this one out! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=synkwXZLeN4


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 1, 2013)

check out the band POWERGLOVE

/thread


----------



## gfactor (Dec 1, 2013)

Trilogy E.P. | Study Records

Some friends of mine did this, proggy covers of some classic game tunes.


----------



## guitareben (Dec 1, 2013)

A friend of mine has done some lovely piano covers of some video game themes ^^ (check out his originals too!)


----------



## The Hiryuu (Dec 2, 2013)

Dethyr said:


> check out the band POWERGLOVE
> 
> /thread



I figured Powerglove was something basically anyone who would jump into this thread was already familiar with, and that was why they hadn't been mentioned.


----------



## Jackzaa (Dec 2, 2013)

No mention of lonlonjp here? Figured he would have come up.



So many amazing acoustic video game covers, he's a hero


----------



## OceanMachine429 (Dec 3, 2013)

http://youtu.be/jdyyF5TvEcI

I did a complete cover of the Boss Battle theme from Shin Megami Tensei III: Nocturne. It's a pretty obscure game series but they seriously rule.

I have a few other arrangements/remixes on my YouTube page


----------



## Daken1134 (Dec 3, 2013)

ive got 2 different things ive done here are 2 videos i did where i actually wrote my own music over a video game (Mega Man X & Zombies Ate My Neighbors) i was pretty damn proud of these


----------



## Daken1134 (Dec 3, 2013)

then i did these covers of a donkey kong country song and a zelda song


----------



## Zalbu (Dec 5, 2013)

I played Guile's Theme for my music school entrance exam 

Currently working on this, it's goddamn amazing.


----------



## Dethyr (Dec 5, 2013)

The Hiryuu said:


> I figured Powerglove was something basically anyone who would jump into this thread was already familiar with, and that was why they hadn't been mentioned.



They completely OWN this "genre". Love them, always excited for new albums to hear what they did.


----------



## Shadycicada (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh damn that was awesome! Brought back some good nostalgia. I just made a new cover recently.

EDIT: Yeah so I failed to quote but I was talking about the yoshi's island cover (even though everyone here has some pretty awesome content!)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0A6G3apuMQ


----------



## vilk (Dec 10, 2013)

It's not metal, and it's not me, but this guy nails it. This song always reminded me of Opeth anyway.


----------



## alen_ws (Dec 31, 2013)

Castlevania ftw 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=My6Ke0UCZ60&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Novaturtle (Dec 31, 2013)

I've done a few of these, my favourite being the Pokemon Red/Blue gym leader battle theme.

https://soundcloud.com/l-hartley/pokemon-red-blue-gym-leader


----------



## alen_ws (Jan 20, 2014)

This is my submission to the Family Jules contest. Grant Kirkhope (Composer of Banjo Kazooie/Donkey Kong 64/007/etc.) is one of the judges 

What do you think? If you like it, please share it! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow how have I not seen this thread before?


METALZZ
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dudleygrabsch/chemical_plant_zone[/SC]


And an older one thats not so metal hahah. 
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/dudleygrabsch/sonic-the-hedgehog-green-hill[/SC]



Awesome fun making these.


----------



## Chi (Jan 20, 2014)

Did this for fun once. The theme song of Mirror's Edge using SD2 and piano. No metal content sadly.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chiatphil/mirrors-edge-ost-still-alive[/sc]

It's not the whole theme song, and I wanted to make it longer at one point, but I just got carried away and blargh...The original is still a beautiful piece of music, and the game is artistic and definitely one of my favs.


----------



## Paincakes (Jan 21, 2014)

Great thread! Here are some of mine (recorded a loooong time ago)

From Warcraft II:
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/paincakes/warcraft-ii-bloodlust[/SC]

From World of Warcraft (Vanilla log-in screen music):
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/paincakes/wow-legends[/SC]

From Super Mario Bros 2 (End credits music):
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/paincakes/super-mario-bros-2-dreaming[/SC]


----------



## dan the man (Jan 22, 2014)

this is my good friend's band, they do sweet prog versions of VG tunes

ARMCANNON


----------



## Repner (Jan 22, 2014)

Video Games Live was on Sky Arts a few days ago, with an orchestra playing game soundtrack music. Need to watch the recording now.


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 22, 2014)

Lovin' this thread! 

Here's 2 from my Castlevania 3 remake im working on:

Right's of Passage - Simon's Theme
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/CV%20OST/Rights%20of%20Passage%20-%20Simon's%20Theme.mp3

River of Styx - Causeway
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/CV OST/River of Styx - Causeway.mp3

Ill post more jams from the OST on here in just a little bit for you guys 

EDIT: Here's some more

At the Gates - Sinking Old Sanctuary:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/CV OST/At the Gates - Sinking Old Sanctuary.mp3

Call To Arms - Beginning:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/CV OST/Call To Arms...Beginning.ogg

No Mans Land - Riddle:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/CV OST/No Man's Land - Riddle.mp3

The Cleaver of Souls - Vampire Killer:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/CV OST/The Cleaver of Souls - Vampire Killer.mp3

The Last Stand - Bloody Tears:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/56669069/CV OST/The Last Stand - Bloody Tears.mp3


----------



## alen_ws (Jan 23, 2014)

Ninja Gaiden djent version


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 23, 2014)

Not sure if I posted this in here before but...



Theres a few others that I'm currently screwing around with right now

*EDIT* Oddly enough, one of those things that I was working on might be finished


----------



## bigswifty (Jan 23, 2014)

I am not sure if someone has posted this here yet, but a buddy of mine found this gem a few weeks ago and I have to share!

For those who have played Majoras Mask:

Theophany

Metroid:

http://theophany-rmx.bandcamp.com/album/crystal-flash-ep

.. or just love dense atmospheric music


----------



## alen_ws (Feb 21, 2014)

One of my favorite themes..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLcm7UtrAUk


----------



## Darknut (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought this one was ultra cool


----------



## alen_ws (Mar 2, 2014)

Here is another earthbound cover: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QpXQKebsoA&list=UU3fnLaLys9mwKRxqTueg7Fw&feature=c4-overview


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 3, 2014)

Probably the most fun theme that I've remade by far


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 10, 2014)

Always liked the first AKI wrestling game's background music


----------



## klami (Mar 10, 2014)

Here is a mediocre cover I made some months ago! 

Donky Kong - Aquatic Ambiance 
https://soundcloud.com/klami/donkey-kong-country-aquatic


----------



## Clydefrog (Mar 26, 2014)

Just released the first track from my upcoming Final Fantasy remix album. This's a battle medley spanning a few of the mid-era FF's (FF4/5/6/7).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_gVczgr16M&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Mar 26, 2014)

Schism20x6 said:


>




I edited the fanfair part at the end and had it has as my ........ kinda like in the Advent Children movie.


----------



## bigswifty (Mar 26, 2014)

I need to post this, because it is very relevant and necessary!
The same band that wrote the original did this to their track (and is working on a full album remake like this!):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DExuk5qVqn8#t=52

The original:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfdbIutZa_E


----------



## georg_f (Mar 27, 2014)

well, here are my 2 game music covers:



and






Zombie13 said:


> Always liked the first AKI wrestling game's background music




omg, that guitar looks amazing!!


----------



## Adventrooster (Mar 28, 2014)

www.soundcloud.com/adventrooster

I did a few solo projects. 

Zelda: A Link to the Past

Megaman 3 (2 Songs)

Super Castlevania IV

Final Fantasy II (3 Songs)

Final Fantasy VII

Secret of Mana


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 4, 2014)

If your a 90's kid youll love this!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8crmy-yZHk

If you like then subscribe!
I love game covers
YOU SHOULD CHECK OUT POWERGLOVE THERE SPEED METAL THAT JUST DO VIDEO GAME AND CARTOON COVERS


----------



## alen_ws (Apr 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYei66JypBo

This one sounds like an epic RPG battle theme and not tennis break point


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Apr 8, 2014)

I freakin love video game metal covers, especially ones done by Metroid Metal, my favorite game series covered by my favorite genre of music. I'm gonna be seeing a little performance from them at Pax East in Boston this weekend, my wife bought us 3 day passes to the whole convention 

http://metroidmetal.bandcamp.com/


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 8, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix4FsgBi2AY


----------



## isispelican (Apr 8, 2014)

Golden Axe - Wilderness cover by me :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=To3TrFFyjkk


----------



## Shadycicada (Apr 11, 2014)

Glad to see this thread is still going! Great covers in here  This one is nearly at 3000 views (which is big for me haha ) Check it out!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QsEtH0Q4FA


----------



## TheArabianNightlight (Apr 12, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R3_vMaPo0vI

This Gaabh guy does some really sick covers, the solos he adds in are always so friggin tasty. Its Vampire Killer from Castlevania.


----------



## JmCastor (Apr 14, 2014)

Dragonball Z (as a show and subsequent games) has always been musically inspiring to me, and since i haven't really seen any dbz love, check out my cover of "high and Scream" (from Tenkaichi 3) which is one of my all time favorite instrumentals. feel free to check out the original to see how close i did or didn't get it. it was very hard to figure out the chords because they are almost unintelligible in most of the recordings of the song. (and its only the first half  )

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/high-and-scream [/SC]


----------



## alen_ws (Apr 20, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TGMGQpCLRA


----------



## alen_ws (Apr 27, 2014)

Super Mario Land - Easton Kingdom is one of my favorite themes of all time. We made a djent cover of it with female vocals. I hope you guys will enjoy it!
Super Mario Land - Easton Kingdom (Metal/Djent Cover) - YouTube


----------



## habicore_5150 (Apr 28, 2014)

For now, this is just a quick little demo piece of something big that I've been working on for a while


----------



## lucasreis (Apr 28, 2014)

Hey guys.

Not a cover, but have you heard any of the new tracks on Killer Instinct (Xbox One)?

Mick Gordon is a great musician. Check out this Fulgore Theme Song. It's full of 8 string riffage and it sounds a lot like Fear Factory and Sybreed. It's insanely good. The whole sound track is full of industrial and 8 string guitar songs. I'm thinking about getting a shorter version of this song and other and record some video covers. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Gpk3Qli-Cg

Anyway, gaming and metal fans, check this song out.


----------



## gh0Zt (Apr 29, 2014)

Pokemon Red Intro Theme! and i did 3 custom poke cries and put em in the song and they came out quite well XD


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QXBbWIJnwY


----------



## habicore_5150 (May 8, 2014)

What is a medley?
A miserable little pile of Castlevania songs
But enough talk...have a listen


----------



## Redoubt9000 (May 8, 2014)

Cool 

I've done a few over the years mostly on my channel - Ni no Kuni, Dragon's Crown, Doom, BlazBlue

Not a guru on guitars but I still like making the covers ^^


----------



## asher (May 8, 2014)

My band is doing a Battle of the Bands this weekend where one song must be anime or game, so we've done a fun mashup of Tetris and our version of Song of Storms. If there are any clips that get made, I will share, as sans my terrible soloing they're pretty cool.

Ed: not-completely-totally terrible in-room condensor take with no editing whatsoever.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/syndic/zetris[/SC]


----------



## JmCastor (May 25, 2014)

Just finished watching History of Trunks and i had to do a small cover of "gohan's death" (makes me cry every time  ) 
not quite a game but an awesome anime  

Here is the original (in context i might add)

and my cover
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/justin-castor/gohans-death[/SC]

enjoy!


----------



## alen_ws (Jun 1, 2014)

Donkey Kong has one of the most beautiful OSTs. Here's our rendition of the Stickerbrush Symphony theme.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fB2MY5LvMkQ


----------



## wilch (Jun 22, 2014)

I just did one of the Commodore Amiga game Lotus Turbo Challenge 2. Loved this theme when I was a kid, and always wanted to redo it on guitar...but I wasn't good enough, and didn't have the equipment.

But now I do, yay


----------



## alen_ws (Jul 17, 2014)

Lufia 2 For the Savior 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Id4flZJQP3g


----------



## TheOddGoat (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh yeah, loads!


----------



## alen_ws (Aug 16, 2014)

Secret of Mana Djent! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e49RF3B8rJE


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 16, 2014)

Made a cover of "Future Fvckballs 2010" from the AVGN videogame in like a hour. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sikim-lli/future-....balls-3000-avgn-cover[/SC]


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 16, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> Made a cover of "Future Fvckballs 2010" from the AVGN videogame in like a hour.
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/sikim-lli/future-....balls-3000-avgn-cover[/SC]


gross


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 30, 2014)

I just spent the afternoon making this cover of 007 Goldeneye's Silo-level theme song. Enjoy. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sikim-lli/007-goldeneye-silo-theme-remix[/SC]

Edit: Suddenly, a Frigate. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/sikim-lli/007-goldeneye-frigate-theme-remix[/SC]


----------



## habicore_5150 (Sep 21, 2014)

We need more Final Fantasy up in here



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/habi5150/the-evil-lord-exdeath[/SC]

Same with Megaman


----------



## ZXIIIT (Sep 22, 2014)

WCW vs nWo: World Tour - BGM 4


WCW vs nWo: World Tour - BGM 7


----------



## Pikka Bird (Sep 23, 2014)

Someone made a modern metal cover of the theme for Ecco: Tide of Time. Kenya dig it?


----------



## isispelican (Sep 23, 2014)

been practising the FFVII Prelude Bulb version!
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=719412078147882


----------



## habicore_5150 (Oct 3, 2014)

lol, with a lot of the themes that I've done for some time, I just hope I don't take over this whole thread 
While some people know that Final Fantasy Mystic Quest has got to be one of the worst entries in the series, I gotta admit that the music in the game is pretty good. I actually decided to recreate the theme to the final area of the game


----------



## alen_ws (Dec 3, 2014)

Here is something for NES and djent enthusiasts  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fitGpjOU0-w


----------



## Chi (Dec 6, 2014)

Feel like posting this here as well! Promise, Silent Hill 2 by Akira Yamaoka.

My second video game OST cover! This time it's Promise, from one of my all-time favorite games, Silent Hill 2. The OST as a whole is simply fantastic, both the ambiental tracks and these special sort of rock-ish tracks. Yamaoka's a freaking genius and I did my best to capture his song, but also giving it a touch of myself, especially in the heavier segment of the song.

I really noticed that I wasn't used to cleaner stuff, since almost all my recent work was/is heavy, sludgy stuff. It was nice getting out of my comfort-zone for a bit. 

I think it turned out quite well, couldn't resist giving this song a heavier side, especially the second half of it. Didn't feel like doing a copy of Akira's song, I kinda' wanted to give it my own interpretation so to speak. Oh, and I'm almost exclusively a rhythm-player. I hope the lead parts aren't too bad to listen to, if so, I apologize for butchering them. 

Hope you enjoy!

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/chiatphil/silent-hill-2-ost-promise-by-akira-yamaoka-chi-cover[/SC]

PS: If people ask me nicely, I might even allow downloads for it.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm actually working on a project consisting of multiple video game metal covers, the song I'm currently working on starts out sounding like I Am The Black Wizards by Emperor, but changes into the Spirit Temple theme from Zelda 2


----------



## ASoC (Dec 7, 2014)

I've got a couple up on sound cloud

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theberb/dr-wilys-castle-megaman-ii-1[/SC]

^That one is really old

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/theberb/kens-theme-street-fighter-ii[/SC]

^This one is not quite as old

I'm currently working on a medley of some of the themes from Metroid


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Dec 7, 2014)

ASoC said:


> I've got a couple up on sound cloud
> 
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/theberb/dr-wilys-castle-megaman-ii-1[/SC]
> 
> ...


I'd LOVE to hear the Metroid one


----------



## ASoC (Dec 7, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I'd LOVE to hear the Metroid one



Any particular reason? You just a big Metroid fan?

I'm still working on the solo, and I'm writing the rhythm parts for the final part


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Dec 7, 2014)

ASoC said:


> Any particular reason? You just a big Metroid fan?
> 
> I'm still working on the solo, and I'm writing the rhythm parts for the final part


I'm probably too much of a Metroid fan, if there is such a thing  Been my favorite game series since Fusion came out back in '01


----------



## ASoC (Dec 7, 2014)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I'm probably too much of a Metroid fan, if there is such a thing  Been my favorite game series since Fusion came out back in '01



well the medley I'm working on may disappoint, only using the title theme, kraid's lair, and brinstar. With just the title theme and kraid's lair its 4 minutes long, and I'm not about to write, learn, and record a long ass videogame medley lol


----------



## tomsargent (Jan 2, 2015)

This video recently was brought to my attention. If you love Chrono Trigger, you'll love this guy's version of 'undersea palace'!


----------



## yingmin (Jan 2, 2015)

No videos yet, but I got a decent accordion for Christmas, and I've mostly been playing Koji Kondo tunes from old Nintendo games. So far I'm mainly doing the underwater theme from Super Mario Bros and the Lost Woods/Saria's Song from Ocarina of Time. Once I get more comfortable with those, I want to tackle the Mario II overworld theme, and of course the original SMB theme. I also plan to learn the main overworld music from Chrono Trigger and some Hisaishi, because I got my niece hooked on Totoro and Kiki's Delivery Service.


----------



## InfestedRabite (Jan 2, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLE2E64D9AD0F9CED7

Metroid Metal been doin it right for years

don't really dig many other metal VG covers, often way too cheesy but these guys nail the atmosphere imo


----------



## Chi (Jan 2, 2015)

Chi said:


> Feel like posting this here as well! Promise, Silent Hill 2 by Akira Yamaoka.
> 
> My second video game OST cover! This time it's Promise, from one of my all-time favorite games, Silent Hill 2. The OST as a whole is simply fantastic, both the ambiental tracks and these special sort of rock-ish tracks. Yamaoka's a freaking genius and I did my best to capture his song, but also giving it a touch of myself, especially in the heavier segment of the song.
> 
> ...



Downloads are now enabled, by the way. :3 There's also a video for it coming up soonish.


----------



## GalacticDeath (Jan 2, 2015)

Me and a friend covering mortal kombat


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 2, 2015)

I might have already posted this but here's mine:


----------



## Aion (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm the live keyboardist for a Prog/Power band called Master Sword that is entirely Legend of Zelda themed (though not always direct covers). There's going to be an EP released sometime this year, it's some pretty cool stuff.


----------



## PlumbTheDerps (Jan 3, 2015)

Aion said:


> I'm the live keyboardist for a Prog/Power band called Master Sword that is entirely Legend of Zelda themed (though not always direct covers). There's going to be an EP released sometime this year, it's some pretty cool stuff.




Friendly recommendation: turn your limiter down. Dat bitch be clipping like crazy.


----------



## Aion (Jan 3, 2015)

PlumbTheDerps said:


> Friendly recommendation: turn your limiter down. Dat bitch be clipping like crazy.



I have nothing to do with the recordings at this point, I'm just doing live keys. But I'll pass the message along.


----------



## SilentCartographer (Jan 9, 2015)

ocremix.org


----------



## habicore_5150 (Jan 10, 2015)

More Mystic Quest


And some Zelda


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 16, 2015)

WCW/nWo Revenge - Starrcade Theme


WWF Wrestlemania 2000 - Original BGM2 Theme


----------



## Repner (Jan 17, 2015)

tomsargent said:


> This video recently was brought to my attention. If you love Chrono Trigger, you'll love this guy's version of 'undersea palace'!




This is one of my favourite themes of the game. He does a great job.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 20, 2015)

This is one of the best covers I've ever heard, of one of the most epic NES themes ever:


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 13, 2015)

Eventually someone's gonna ask me to do something a little lighter compared to what I've already done

Well....


----------



## Chi (Feb 19, 2015)

Finally got around to make the video I was gonna' do for my Silent Hill 2 "Promise" Cover. Enjoy!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm currently working on Hisako's Theme from Killer Instinct, I'll be posting a video when it's done, but here's current progress.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/andrewwukusick/killer-instinct-hisakos-theme-cover-wip[/SC]


----------

